# Dynamark Belt slippage



## purc (Jul 18, 2012)

My Dynamark is running well, but I'm experiencing belt slippage when going up inclines or pulling out of "holes" The belts are new, everythjing is adjusted right. I'm thinking of a heavier spring on the idler arm or possibly a bigger idler pulley to increase the belt tension. Any thoughts?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Purc, I'd try the heavier spring,first,and see how it works.
If that doesn't take care of it,use a pulley that's 1/2" larger.


----------

